# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Good active amphibians?

## Deku

I was looking at some videos uploaded by friends. He has some mudpuppies. They are somewhat active and yet beautiful. 

My question comes in, what are some active amphibians? 

Like Ived seen videos of how people have set up sirens and stuff like that. Right now I dont really care how the tank is set up. just more of something that can go in a max of a 3foot long and 18inch wide and 1- 1 1//2 foot tall. 
I saw a good bowfront tank at the store it was at a steal price 126bucks. The bowfront was a 46gal.  I havent bought it yet. But The max of width and length I want is 3ft lx18inch w.
I remember this awesome site that is devoted to african clawed frogs. I used to have a pair, they were in a 40g. But back then I didnt know I needed a lid. So after 2years, they jumped out and dried up. :[ I kinda miss them. Especially the male, he would go up to me and feed from my hands. Sometimes if I put my hands in the water, hed rest in there. Now I went to an awesome site which has a ton of different african clawed frogs. There was this one that was called a "n atural" big female. It was jet black with brown lines and squiggly lines. It looked like it was made of black and brown marble. 

If I go into something aquatic id like to make the tank itself planted(like). If I shouldnt, then thats just dandy too. 
I dont care if its a frog, treefrog, toad, caecilian, siren, newt, etc. :P I just want something diurnal and not shy. 
I already know a few opts. which include firebellies, acf, adf, but I dont know if there is pretty much anything else I might have missed. Again I dont care what enclosure set up it has to be. :P Just looking for something particularly active.


Thank you for your time.

----------


## Kurt

Dart frogs and mantellas. Keep in mind most amphibians are nocturnal, but darts and mantellas are the exception to the rule.

----------


## Deku

> Dart frogs and mantellas. Keep in mind most amphibians are nocturnal, but darts and mantellas are the exception to the rule.


How hard is their care? And do you ever see sirens at expo? (always wanted to see one upclose :P)

----------


## Kurt

With darts and mantellas you will need to raise your own food (fruit flies). As long as you have a heavily planted, humid terrarium, darts aren't too hard to keep. Your best beginner dart is probably Dendrobates leucomelas, AKA the bumble bee dart frog. _D. auratus_ and _D. tinctorius_ are good too, but females can be quite terratorial with these two species.

I have never seen sirens for sale. Amphiuma, yes, but not sirens. Just FYI, _Siren lacertina_ is known to include vegetable mater in its diet.

----------


## Deku

> With darts and mantellas you will need to raise your own food (fruit flies). As long as you have a heavily planted, humid terrarium, darts aren't too hard to keep. Your best beginner dart is probably Dendrobates leucomelas, AKA the bumble bee dart frog. _D. auratus_ and _D. tinctorius_ are good too, but females can be quite terratorial with these two species.
> 
> I have never seen sirens for sale. Amphiuma, yes, but not sirens. Just FYI, _Siren lacertina_ is known to include vegetable mater in its diet.


see cultivating flies is hard. xD  whats an amphiuma?

----------


## Kurt

A large aquatic salamander, with under developed legs. Sometimes called Congo eels, despite the fact they come from the US.

----------


## HatchettUK

Axolotl  :Smile:

----------


## Deku

> A large aquatic salamander, with under developed legs. Sometimes called Congo eels, despite the fact they come from the US.


 Sorry for the late reply. But thanks man. 

As for the post before me. In nj its illegal to keep axolotls. So i cannot keep one. Its also illegal to keep sirens.

----------

